# Fish enhancers



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I got a problem, and need some feed back. There's a older fellow who confided in me, the reason for some of his success (tournament fishing) and he does not consider it illegal because it does not add weight to the fish......viagra! He said he's been using it for a few years now in tournaments. He says, for smaller fish, those just under 12", one tablet in the livewell (if the fish has at least 3 to 4 hours in the livewell) it may grow a quarter of an inch, 1/8 is no problem. He says for a 14 1/2 bass you can grow it, maybe 1/2 inch! I questioned him and he said, "think about it, have you ever fillet a fish? it's nothing but blood and muscle. You stimulate the body of the fish with a little viagra and it gets longer!" He says he's not cheating, because he has not added any artificial weight to the fish, and there are no rules prohibiting the use of viagra. He says most of us use other chemicals (rejuvinate, fish-saver) and that's all he's doing. I will confess, he usually does have fish that barely measure.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bassman2 said:


> I think I got a problem, and need some feed back. There's a older fellow who confided in me, the reason for some of his success (tournament fishing) and he does not consider it illegal because it does not add weight to the fish......viagra! He said he's been using it for a few years now in tournaments. He says, for smaller fish, those just under 12", one tablet in the livewell (if the fish has at least 3 to 4 hours in the livewell) it may grow a quarter of an inch, 1/8 is no problem. He says for a 14 1/2 bass you can grow it, maybe 1/2 inch! I questioned him and he said, "think about it, have you ever fillet a fish? it's nothing but blood and muscle. You stimulate the body of the fish with a little viagra and it gets longer!" He says he's not cheating, because he has not added any artificial weight to the fish, and there are no rules prohibiting the use of viagra. He says most of us use other chemicals (rejuvinate, fish-saver) and that's all he's doing. I will confess, he usually does have fish that barely measure.


this was stupid


----------



## jugmaster (Mar 7, 2010)

wish i had some with me at the tournament at acton


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

jugmaster said:


> wish i had some with me at the tournament at acton


Lololol


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

well if he's doing that for fish that isn't 12 inches then he's more than likely breaking the law since most lakes has a 12 inch limit on bass. So if he threw one in the well that he needed to grow another 1/8th inch and got checked he could get a ticket


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

really??? :hypnotized:

I think I bought a boat from that guy some years ago...

my butt still hurts.

nip


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

If he has a fish that stays 1/2" longer for more than 4 hours he should take it to the hospital


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I highly doubt its effects. I really want to know how someone is winning tourneys with fish that barely make the minimum state size requirement


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Offshore Limits said:


> I highly doubt its effects. I really want to know how someone is winning tourneys with fish that barely make the minimum state size requirement


He's not necessarily winning, but in the money with a limit. Think about it, if you don't have a limit, and have a short fish that you can get to grow an 1/8 inch, and can weigh in that fish, you've gained 12 oz. to a pound! If the fishing is really tough, and your only catching the dinks and can weigh in two or three of them, you gain a couple of pounds. On 15 inch limit lakes, and you can get a 14 3/4 inch to grow, and can weigh it in you've gained a couple of pounds.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rod bender bob said:


> If he has a fish that stays 1/2" longer for more than 4 hours he should take it to the hospital


Rolling on the floor..........


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

bassman2 said:


> I think I got a problem, and need some feed back. There's a older fellow who confided in me, the reason for some of his success (tournament fishing) and he does not consider it illegal because it does not add weight to the fish......viagra! He said he's been using it for a few years now in tournaments. He says, for smaller fish, those just under 12", one tablet in the livewell (if the fish has at least 3 to 4 hours in the livewell) it may grow a quarter of an inch, 1/8 is no problem. He says for a 14 1/2 bass you can grow it, maybe 1/2 inch! I questioned him and he said, "think about it, have you ever fillet a fish? it's nothing but blood and muscle. You stimulate the body of the fish with a little viagra and it gets longer!" He says he's not cheating, because he has not added any artificial weight to the fish, and there are no rules prohibiting the use of viagra. He says most of us use other chemicals (rejuvinate, fish-saver) and that's all he's doing. I will confess, he usually does have fish that barely measure.


if u keep a fish under the state size limit you should be diqualified no questions asked,he admits he broke the law.he cant be very brite since he told you,besides fish that close wont cut it fishing with gd guys.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

flwboy2010 said:


> if u keep a fish under the state size limit you should be diqualified no questions asked,he admits he broke the law.he cant be very brite since he told you,besides fish that close wont cut it fishing with gd guys.


But he doesn't bring fish in under the State Limit, they all measure over 12" or 15".


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The amazing thing outsdie of the ongoing discussion, is that at least one person reading this thread intends to experiment...


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

its a cheat, its not 12 or 15 when you put it in the livewell. not to mention any longterm effects or side-effects on the drug has on the fish's health, he should be banned.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmmm....I wonder if they get a headache and low back pain as well?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Now this is some funny stuff.

Steve


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> The amazing thing outsdie of the ongoing discussion, is that at least one person reading this thread intends to experiment...


The amazing thing is that someone would consider wasting a 15 dollar pill on an 11 7/8 bass!

Throw the fish back in the lake, take the pill, go home, treat your better half to a championship performance!

Sheesh...some guys have got their priorities all screwed up.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Right on wiper swiper....


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> The amazing thing is that someone would consider wasting a 15 dollar pill on an 11 7/8 bass!
> 
> Throw the fish back in the lake, take the pill, go home, treat your better half to a championship performance!
> 
> Sheesh...some guys have got their priorities all screwed up.


Actually, thats kinda how the old man stumbled onto "Fish Enhancing"
The way he tells the story.....He had the practice, that if he was in the money for a tournament, he and his wife would go out to dinner that evening and would generally conclude later in the evening with lets say....a really nice dessert. The old fellow needs viagra. so if he was in the money, on the way home, he would take a viagra, for the evening celebration of his good tournament.
One tournament a few years ago, he had a "squeaker" in the live-well when a viagra fell out of his shirt pocket into the live-well. He didn't think too much about it until the end of the tourney when he was measuring the "squeaker" to see if it could be weighed in........it was a no-doubter! He did further investigation into "Fish Enhancing" and swears by it!


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

bassman2 said:


> But he doesn't bring fish in under the State Limit, they all measure over 12" or 15".


it does not matter if he brings them in he broke the law when he put them in the well,9/10 of the law is posession.when you catch a short fish the law mandates that it must be returned to the water immediatly


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i got a stiff neck just reading all this bs,


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

So mannnnnnnyyyy jokes come to mind right now. 

I guess this does need some looking into though.

Could you use a cialis and wait until the time is right? (weigh in) 

If I see that guy Bob from the Enzyte commercials fishing a tournament I will be throwing a flag!


New meaning to the term Rock Bass?

Perching! 'nuff said.

So many more that I will just leave alone


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Too much talk about trying to increase size. Just rub a little Preparation H on your worm and catch larger fish. This may also come in handy if you purchase a boat from a shady person. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

fishslyme said:


> Too much talk about trying to increase size. Just rub a little Preparation H on your worm and catch larger fish. This may also come in handy if you purchase a boat from a shady person. Keep'er Wet, Dave


*****major caution here*****The old fellow has done research on the use of Prep-H to catch fish (fish oil in Prep-H is the key attractor). His conclusion is inconclusive.
But......Has determined to NEVER use Prep-H , the fish attractor in conjuction with Viagra, the fish enhancer!!!!!
Prep-H as with hemorroids will shrink the fish and thus nullify the effects of Viagra to grow the fish. Thus wasting a lot of money!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I love the ethics police on this. I call B.S. on all of it. I think he was pulling the heck out of your leg. lol


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

This is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever read. There is no way Viagra would work. Use Miracle-Gro. Looks just like livewell additive in the water.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer to take my Viagra with Jack Daniels....
but since alcohol is against tournament rules...my poor fish have to miss out on this and just have plain old Viagra!! 

Maybe this is how they get fish to procreate in the hatcheries? turn the lights down low on a friday night, dump the viagra in, monday morning..... wholla... baby fish fry everywhere!!!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

This sounds like something BuckMangler from TSS would post... I'm LMAO


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

HeadwatersEd said:


> This is one of the most ridiculous things I have ever read. There is no way Viagra would work. Use Miracle-Gro. Looks just like livewell additive in the water.


I asked the old fellow 'bout Miracle-gro.....he said he would never use it 'cause it would make the fish green up too much and if you were sight fishin' , for fish that been treated with Miracle-gro.... you'd never be able to see'm among all the weeds.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

bassman2 said:


> I asked the old fellow 'bout Miracle-gro.....he said he would never use it 'cause it would make the fish green up too much and if you were sight fishin' , for fish that been treated with Miracle-gro.... you'd never be able to see'm among all the weeds.


Boy do I feel sillly. But the old fellow got a good laugh out of it (that I passed on his comments about Miracle-Gro) . He set me up 'cause I gave away his secret about "Fish enhancing". He thought he was confiding in just me, and he's a little peaved that I spread "Fish enhancing" on the internet. Anyway, I did not really believe the Miracle-Gro story, but I thought he did. The old fellow is such a staight shooter, I thought "he" meant it. Well , he assured me he know the difference between plant chemicals and animal chemicals. He's probably the best bass fisherman I've ever met. I'm not going to give away this little bass knowledge he taught me (unless he ok's it), but he put on the best exibition of bass fishing I've ever seen. The old fellow calls it "Agrivatin' Baitin". And I watched him catch about 30 bass in no more than 40 casts!!! All I'll say, for now, is, he teased and agrivated the bass so much that when he presented the Cream Nightcrawler to the bass, it struck it with such vengence he did'nt even have to set the hook (I will tell you this much, he was not sight fishing for bedding bass)


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

bassman2 said:


> He's not necessarily winning, but in the money with a limit. Think about it, if you don't have a limit, and have a short fish that you can get to grow an 1/8 inch, and can weigh in that fish, you've gained 12 oz. to a pound! If the fishing is really tough, and your only catching the dinks and can weigh in two or three of them, you gain a couple of pounds. On 15 inch limit lakes, and you can get a 14 3/4 inch to grow, and can weigh it in you've gained a couple of pounds.


 You need to understand just what you are saying.If you're fishing on a lake that has a 15" size limit,the very second you possess a 14 3/4" bass,you're breaking 2 laws,1 the state law,and 2 the laws of the tournament you're fishing,because any TX adheres to state laws.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Its shady either way. Messing with the fish will only hurt them and its a bad practice for angling


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

ole Hank Hill uses crack for bait if you ever watch king of the hill


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> You need to understand just what you are saying.If you're fishing on a lake that has a 15" size limit,the very second you possess a 14 3/4" bass,you're breaking 2 laws,1 the state law,and 2 the laws of the tournament you're fishing,because any TX adheres to state laws.


This concern of putting short fish in the live-well has come up a few times, so I printed off this thread and went to see the old fellow (he doesn't have a computer). He read it and promptly said, "I need a cup of coffee, you want one?"
I've seen this delay tactic before (I've know him for 45 years and consider him my fishing father 'cause my real father never fished and as a young boy he would take me fishing). After he made us a cup of coffee I said, "well?"
"well what?" he repied. 
"short fish in the live-well?"
"Oh that.......wouldn't think of it, it's 'ginst the law to put short fish in the live-well, I just don't trust my ol'e golden rule, been bent a few times, so I take full use of the courtesy board."


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what about the fish that shrink in the live well? ive had some tense up on me and lose an 1/8 in or more. i always use please release me or bassmedics when the temperature allows for me. to do so


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I think we're making movement on the issue of "Fish Enhancing", The old fellow is not peaved at me anymore for revealing his secret. Actually he told me he's glad it's out in the open and that it need to be addressed. He said that tournament fishing does not need an era of " Fish Enhancing" like baseball has the era of "Steroids". Fish enhancers and stimulants should probably be a banned substance. As it is right now....it's legal. He finds it hard to believe that the big boys on the FLW and Bassmasters are not users.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

not saying that its right to perk em up with the viagra but cmon you cant tell me none of you put fish that are short in the livewell and hope u can get them to measure later


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

bassman2 said:


> I think we're making movement on the issue of "Fish Enhancing", The old fellow is not peaved at me anymore for revealing his secret. Actually he told me he's glad it's out in the open and that it need to be addressed. He said that tournament fishing does not need an era of " Fish Enhancing" like baseball has the era of "Steroids". Fish enhancers and stimulants should probably be a banned substance. As it is right now....it's legal. He finds it hard to believe that the big boys on the FLW and Bassmasters are not users.


sorry bud the big boys dont use viagra on there fish,and perking up ur fish is not legal at the same time he puts a short fish in the well he should put the boat on the trailer.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

614-bass said:


> not saying that its right to perk em up with the viagra but cmon you cant tell me none of you put fish that are short in the livewell and hope u can get them to measure later


no actually if there is any question back to the lake with them dont want the hassel or penalty


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

OHBMQUINN said:


> no actually if there is any question back to the lake with them dont want the hassel or penalty


What measure board do you use? If you think about the "Golden Rule" It is pressed out, bent and stamped. How accurate can it be, one to another? How does it compare to other measure boards. Are they all consistant? to what tolerance of an inch? What if the courtesy board checks smaller than yours and you threw away a keeper? Or the courtesy board checks longer than yours and you bring in a short fish.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Talked to the old fellow today. Told him I was surprised that there was no discussion on "Agrivatin' Baitin". Told him I don't think they're taking you serious or believe you. Well he gave me permission to devulge his little secret.
"Agrivatin' Baitin' is a form of catching male bass who are guarding fry. The old fellow uses a 9' fiberglass rod , with a Cream nightcrawler on the end, rigged wacky style (he was doing this 30/40 years ago, long before wacky became the rage). Anyway, you slip up on the fry (he was sculling back then). When the school of fry are located. subtly swing the worm over the fry, NOT TOUCHING THE WATER.....agitate the fry, trying not to scatter them but getting them to tighten up into a wad. Stop and let the fry relax. Repeat this at least two or more times, again not touching the water with the worm. This action agrivites the male bass. He knows something is messing with his babies but does not know what it is!!!!! After you got him all mad and anxious at whatever is bothering his babies..... you plop the worm right down into the middle of the fry and hang on for one of the most vicious strikes you'll ever experience!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Does preperation H turn a largemouth into a smallmouth?
don m


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> The amazing thing is that someone would consider wasting a 15 dollar pill on an 11 7/8 bass!
> 
> .


Just curious.... how do you know the price per pill????? sorry couldn't resist


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

wright7414 said:


> Just curious.... how do you know the price per pill????? sorry couldn't resist


That brings another warning from the old fellow, Don't buy viagra over the internet/ overseas!!!! I remember the lesson learned by the old fellow. Fishing a tourney a few years back and saw the old fellow out on the water, "Doing any good? " I asked
"Got a limit."
"Any size?" I asked
"One good one and four that barely measure."
At the weigh-in the old fellow brings up one nice fish and I asked him about the limit. 
"Four didn't measure." he grumbled
I thought he was upset because of a bad tournament but come to find out.....He was upset because some man in China sold him some junk pills with the name....Viagwa.....labeled on them.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I have had read some funny stuff thru the yrs in this site but this one is really going for the books of BS!!! one thing in common is we all like to fish and we also like to tell the events or stories about our adventures in a day of fishing!!! may be next time while I am fishing a torney I will share some of my cubano sandwich so the fish gain weight instead of lenth!! is all good!!! fish on!!!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Pancho said:


> I have had read some funny stuff thru the yrs in this site but this one is really going for the books of BS!!! one thing in common is we all like to fish and we also like to tell the events or stories about our adventures in a day of fishing!!! may be next time while I am fishing a torney I will share some of my cubano sandwich so the fish gain weight instead of lenth!! is all good!!! fish on!!!


You'd love to hear all the stories the old fellow tells. Like the one, years ago when tournament fishing was in its infancy. An angler was busted for stuffing a 1 lb. lobster down a big 'ole bass and tried to convice the tournament director it was a big crawdad the bass ate!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

bassman2 said:


> You'd love to hear all the stories the old fellow tells. Like the one, years ago when tournament fishing was in its infancy. An angler was busted for stuffing a 1 lb. lobster down a big 'ole bass and tried to convice the tournament director it was a big crawdad the bass ate!


The cheater was making a pretty good case for the huge crawdad story...they were known to grow pretty big in that area. But when the tournament directors asked him why the crawdad was so "red" , that it looked like it had been cooked....the cheater insisted that it was the digestive enzymes of the big 'ole bass that turned it that way! The directors were about to buy that story when one of the directors noticed "Garlic Butter" all over the big crawdad. The cheater had no answere for that and was DQ'd. He still denies that he cheated, but could not get out from under the "red" lobster scandal. He had to move out of the state. He ended up starting a successful sea food restuarant chain.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Pancho said:


> I have had read some funny stuff thru the yrs in this site but this one is really going for the books of BS!!! one thing in common is we all like to fish and we also like to tell the events or stories about our adventures in a day of fishing!!! may be next time while I am fishing a torney I will share some of my cubano sandwich so the fish gain weight instead of lenth!! is all good!!! fish on!!!


Hey Pancho, the old fellow is really excited to about the "Book of BS". He's an avid reader and was unaware that there was a book written about "Bass Stimulating"


----------

